# My fosters Dylan and Sarah



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey all! Just wanted to share with you all my 2 fosters. I got Dylan back in June and he is a sweet big boy at about 100 lbs or more. He was an owner turn in and does have papers. He loves kongs and really loves tennis balls and goes though a couple cans a week since he likes to carry them in his mouth and squeeze them till he pops them...LOL He came to us clipped so his feathers are now just starting to come back in.

Special needs girl Sarah is the golden that Lil posted about over a month ago on needing transport that came into our rescue from a shelter in North Carolina. I picked her up from the vets last week once they got the sarcoptic mange, flea allergies and skin infection taken care of. She also had heartworm treatment too since she was a strong positive. She will have to be on thyroid and eye drops for the rest of her life. She is about 5 years old the vet said but looks older for now. I am hoping that once all her hair grows back in and she starts to feeling better that she will get some of her youth back too. She really is such a sweet girl and is completely house trained. Just look at her sweet face!

Here are some pics of them with Dylan first then Sarah...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful. Thanks for fostering.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

They're both beautiful! Thank goodness you came into their lives to give them a second chance at happiness.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Barb, they are gorgeous  God Bless you for taking such good care of them, and opening your heart n home to them!!! They'll both thrive in your care


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What sweethearts. THank you so much for fostering them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

they are both adorable! Sarah looks alot like my Gunner. You are wonderful for fostering them. Hope they find forever homes soon!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are just adorable!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Dylan and Sarah are beautiful! Bless you for fostering these kids :dblthumb2


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

HI Barb!

Thanks for your updates. 

Dylan and Sarah are both beautiful and very lucky to have you!

Will talk to you soon

Love Vic and Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb:

Dylan and Sarah are just adorable.

Bless you for loving them until they find a home!! They both look so very sweet!!!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They both look like real sweeties. I love that picture of Sarah, she reminds me so much of Beau. Bless you for fostering them and getting them all well. Give them a big hug.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They both look like such sweat heart's, thanks for fostering, you're doing a great job they look great.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great looking dogs. Thank you for fostering them.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey all! Hugs will be given and yes they both are just so sweet. I am just so thankful that they both are potty trained....LOL I think out of all that I have fostered over the last few years Sarah has had the most health problems though Alex and Sultan are right behind her. They recovered wonderfully so I am sure Sarah will too.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Barb, they are adorable, you must have a heart of gold, Tracey & the fur gang


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great looking pair. Thank you for fostering.


----------

